# respiratory infection



## gazzington (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi

I posted on here the other day about my pet cockatiel Pepe, who is a 7 year old male. I did manage to get him seen by an avian specialist yesterday who diagnosed him with a upper respiratory infection. He prescribed baytril and another one for fungal infection to cover all bases. The vet before i found the specialist just told me to put baytril in his water and that has not seeemed to work. 

I noticed last night that he had diarrhea but he eat loads of veg and seed and also drank loads. Today he is struggling to go to the toilet. Is this normal in his situation and is there anything i can do to help him? The vet yesterday definitely checked him for growths etc.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you call the vet and ask about it? it may be a side effect of one of his medications.

and medication is best directly given to the bird rather than in its food or water.

if given in food or water they may not get the proper dose. and sick birds sometimes dont eat or drink. its best to give them the meds by beak or injection if required. baytril is usually administered orally and it should work better too.


because he is on antibiotics, you will want to put him on probiotics for a week after he is done his antibiotics. you can syringe feed him a few drops of plain yogurt, as this is contains probiotics. a few drops once a day for a week after his antibiotics. antibiotics wipe out all bacteria. including the good bacteria, which can cause an imbalance, which leaves room for other problems like yeast infection. giving probiotics, this will let the bird get good bacteria back to build a good healthy immunity to some infections that pop up after antibiotics. a small amount of yogurt will not hurt him.


keep him warm too, but i think you may know this


----------



## gazzington (Oct 30, 2011)

I am going to go home at my lunch break and see if he has pooped yet. He seemed to be struggling this morning but maybe the diarrhea yesterday has made it difficult today. He is however eating and drinking loads, prob more than normal which is good. I just hope that the antibiotics clear his infection.


----------



## gazzington (Oct 30, 2011)

He is pooping fine now and has stopped scratching his bottom area. Can anyone tell me how long it should take for the antiobiotics to kick in? He had them in his water sat sun but I don't think that worked, but he has had it syringed in to his mouth now for two days. He still seems short of breath but is eating and drinking loads. I suppose like humans it will take quite a few days?


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like it is working, if his appetite and poops have improved. Just be sure to give the full course as prescribed. Stay in contact with your vet and if he seems to get worse again or the shortness of breath doesn't improve, he might need a different antibiotic.


----------



## gazzington (Oct 30, 2011)

He seems really fluffed up and lethargic tonight. Still breathing with his beak open. I think that I will try and get him to the avian vet tomorrow although it will mean a total of 4 hrs in a car. I am wondering if the two antibiotics are making him more lethargic


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used a syringe and gave cookie baytril by mouth 
i dont think putting in water will help quicker as they don't drink enough
so i suggest trying putting it in his mouth


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you get him to the vet? Increased lethargy does not sound good.


----------



## gazzington (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah the vet has given me a new type of antibiotic but also mentioned the fungal word . He said that he would ideally like to x ray him but he can't risk it as he would have to put him to sleep and there is s high risk that he would never come round. He is taking anti fungal medication. Are these successful? I am so scared  I love my bird


----------



## gazzington (Oct 30, 2011)

I have heard of some people using a nebulizer with f10 in this situation. Has anybody else tried this. How much f10 should I use etc. Is there anything thing else I can use in the nebulizer. My vet does not believe that this will do much with a cockatiel but I am desperate to make pepe better.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you giving the meds by mouth now, or are they still in the water?


----------



## gazzington (Oct 30, 2011)

By mouth. An antibiotic, antifungal and anti inflamatory.


----------

